# MUNICH> Germany for everyone!



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Munich


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Very charming. Some of those buildings are clearly not old, but I do agree with aljuarez that the reconstruction of Munich was successful. At least compared to Cologne and Frankfurt!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I've only changed planes and trains in Munich, but it looks like the city asks for a closer look! :cheers: Great pictures!


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

I really enjoyed going over your photos of such a beautiful city. 
Great job!!!
I have visited Germany multiple time but Bavaria in the only main region that I have not been to in this beautiful country.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Old Town!











Additional details and from from Marienplatz, the old city hall and the new city hall. 







The Holy Ghost Church, one of many beautiful, ornate churches in central Munich. 























In a good day (not sure what the scheduling is like and it's apparently not very clear) you could potentially go up both the Tower of the New Town Hall and then the steeple of the Peter Church. Here are some views from the church tower. 

































































Many people go up the tower of the Peter Church for a closer view of New Town Hall, but few check out the pretty church's baroque interior. 

























Auf wiedersehen!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Old Town*

Monocle magazine just ranked the Bavarian capital its top city for quality of life, which happily also includes vibrancy, cultural power, shopping and possibilities for a night out. It's a rather idiosyncratic index, and not very scientific, but it tends to add measures that eliminate cities of impeccable infrastrucutre and pristine streets but yawningly boring. Mostly, that is...

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Fünf Höfe and Kunsthalle*

For all the cuteness of the Inner City, you can't never forget much of it is a reconstruction. But that allows for some interesting contrasts. For instance, the Fünf Höfe (Five Courtyards) complex right behind Odeonsplatz is a modern office and shop complex, with interesting locales. But more than that, the privately owned Kunsthalle regularly hosts firs-rate art exhibits. 

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Cuvillés Theatre at the Residence Palace*

I was lucky enough to score tickets to an opera performance in the small, luxurious and intimate Cuvillé Theater, inside the Residenz Palace. 

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*New City Hall*

The inner courtyard of the new City Hall is not as elaborate as the façade, but it's worth a peek. 

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Inner City Churches*

Churches! The gothic, orthodox church of St Savior, and the baroque, catholic church of St. Anna.

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Downtown Munich*

More of the inner town

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting photos from Munich.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*New City Hall Views*

As mentioned earlier, you can go up both the tower of St. Peter's and City Hall. Being one in front of the other, the views are pretty much the same, but people prefer going up the church steeple, because you can see City Hall from that perspective. But I think the observation deck in City Hall is much less cramped, and is somewhat higher. Also, being so big, City Hall blocks pretty much everything behind it, if you're looking from the Church tower... Anyhow, seen from above, Munich is one of the best-looking large cities that I've seen, at least the central area. Few eyesores and a pretty harmonious sea of red shingle roofs. 

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr

Munich, Germany by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Yes, definitely cute. One of the nicknames of this city is Toytown.


----------

